# Tandem Bike Treatment for Parkinson's



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Hey, we all know tandem riding is good for you, and your child, or your vision-impaired neighbor, or the youngster with Downs, or the friend who hurt their leg and can't run yet, but who knew how good?!

Early results are promising:

http://www.wtam.com/cc-common/news/sections/newsarticle.html?feed=&article=3959738

This is local news for me, but as the research progresses I'm sure it will gain publicity (unfortunately, all the other news on that linked page is bad news - just try to ignore it - we do have good news here).

Happy trails!

-F


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

That's not surprising; helping someone who's less than completely mobile to excersize would seem to be a great idea. We've sold several tandems to teams where one member's physical or sensory capacity is reduced by various physiological issues. The results seem to be positive.
Too bad he's going to motorized bikes for the next phase of the study, instead of recruiting live tandems to help. 
Thanks for posting this. Nice to hear some good news anywhere for a change!


----------

